# puppy on raw and he smells!



## Mai (Mar 31, 2008)

I need some advice from the raw experts on this board. I've been feeding my dog raw since I brought him home at 8 weeks. He is now 8 months old. He always had this very strong doggy smell. I give him a bath about once a month. I hear about people who have dogs on raw say their dogs don't have a smell and that's just not the case with me and my dog. He's been on primarily chicken and I'm wondering could he be allergic to chicken. Any insights, suggestions?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Does he tend to lick or chew his feet a lot? Sometimes a doggy smell can be due to a dog licking excessively, the saliva can cause a smell. Also, licking or chewing feet can be a sign of allergies.
Does he stay outside a lot? Many times dogs who are outside most of the time have more of a "doggy" smell. 
Another thing that may contribute is if he stays in a crate part of the time, if the crate needs cleaning the smell can rub off on the dog.


----------



## Mai (Mar 31, 2008)

He does lick and chew his feet a lot. 

He's an inside dog.

He does stay in his crate part of the time.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

personally i'd add more variety to his diet, wash the crate, the dog and all the dog beds to sort of "start over". i did this, as well as brushing every other day and my dogs have only had 2 baths this year (january and july). when i was bathing gia monthly she became stinky much more quickly.

the next 6 months will be my real test tho because they wont be swimming during the winter and that may have helped some.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

What other meats is your pup getting besides chicken? And how much chicken vs. other meats/protein sources? Is he getting any Organ Meat? Any supplements?


----------



## Mai (Mar 31, 2008)

We just joined a co op and will now be adding fish and duck to his diet. We haven't added organ meat because his stomach was sensitive to it at the beginning and we haven't tried it again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He may have a yeast/bacterial infection in his ears, That can make a dog smell. If it isn't his breath, I would have his ears checked.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

No red meat? 

I would definitely be thinking about adding vitamins to your pups diet because just chicken (and no OM) is not a well balanced diet (imo). Most raw feeders believe that variety is key to the diet. Red meat has lots of nutrients that you do not find in poultry (just one example). 

How much OM did you try to add at the beginning? OM can easily cause the runs, so I would only try feeding just a small tiny piece of it at a time.


----------

